# Funeral Home Sign



## WNK (Jun 27, 2006)

Hmmmmmm... That doesnt sound quite right.






:lmao:


----------



## Passion4Film (Jun 27, 2006)

LOL


----------



## jdunphy (Jun 27, 2006)

I wonder what the delivery vehicle is!!


----------



## bytch_mynickname (Jun 27, 2006)

interesting...


----------



## SeanL (Jun 27, 2006)

ROFL!


----------



## Chiller (Jun 28, 2006)

Classic....great find.


----------



## terri (Jun 28, 2006)

......"carry out".....? :shock:

:lmao: Good one, Wendy!


----------



## Alex06 (Jun 28, 2006)

"Prepared" while you wait? Ugh, sorry...


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 28, 2006)

well spotted


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 11, 2006)

Your food comes in a casket!


----------

